# Problem beim Importieren von TIFF´s in FreeHand



## DaniSahni (29. Oktober 2004)

Guten morgen ihr Lieben,

habe ein großes Problem beim Importieren von in Photoshop erstellten TIFF´s in FreeHand.
Sobald ich diese in ein Dokument einsetze (soll eine Broschüre machen) und danach das Dokument als PDF exportiere ist die Farbe abweichend. Beispiel: Der Untergrund ist in einem Grünton eingefärbt. Ich setze das TIFF darauf, exportiere dies und schon sieht man einen hellgrünen Kasten um das TIFF.

Bitte helft mir ich weiß nicht mehr weiter und die Zeit drängt langsam.

Vielen Dank schon mal und liebe Grüße von DaniSahne


----------



## ibomania (27. November 2004)

Probier doch mal das Tiff in CMYK umzuwandeln
(Bei Photoshop --> Bild --> Modus --> CMYK)

oder halt umgekehrt, wenn Du es schon in CMYK --> dann in RGB

...und, manchmal sieht es nur auf dem Bildschirm so aus als ob es falsch ist


mfg
IBO


----------

